

Ask PG: Why does everything start with 1 point that doesn't actually count? - jack-r-abbit

Everything (submissions and comments) starts with 1 point but that 1 point is not really counted in your karma. Only after you get an upvote do you get an increase in karma. But the point value associated with any given item is always 1 higher than the net karma change. I&#x27;m just curious about the thinking behind it.
======
brudgers
I suspect it has to do with gamification and social engineering. One point,
even though it represents zero up votes has a more positive connotation than
zero points. Also, one point may signify that the comment contributes to the
discussion more strongly than a zero.

In the end, though, points are non-fungible and karma only matters in the way
a person lets it.

------
WestCoastJustin
> _How is a user 's karma calculated?_ [1]

 _Roughly, the number of upvotes on their submissions and comments, minus the
number of downvotes. (The numbers won 't exactly match up, because some votes
aren't counted to prevent various types of abuse.)_

[1] [http://ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](http://ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

~~~
jack-r-abbit
Thanks for that. But it doesn't really answer my question. I know how Karma is
calculated and that does not really explain why everything starts with 1 point
that isn't counted.

~~~
stonemetal
I haven't read the source for the site but I would guess that it is an
implementation artifact. You don't get to vote on your own comments, so the
arrows need to go away, the arrows go away after you vote, so why not make it
an automatic self vote? You thought it measured up to be worth posting so you
must think it worth an upvote right?

~~~
jack-r-abbit
But then people could game the karma by submitting/posting stuff that might
not be worthy. Why not just start everything with 0 points and let the karma
flow from there?

